# Meeting people in Alhaurin el Grande



## Emma** (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been living in Alhaurin el Grande for a few weeks and still didnt really meet a lot of people. Probably also because my Spanish is just not there  Saw some posts for Malaga and Marbella, wich are not too far (so thats okay), but it would also be nice to maybe meet some people nearby. Im 25 y/o, girl.

Also looking for a Spanish course. Preferrably 2/3 meetups a week. Anyone suggestions?

Hasta luego!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I;ve got a few friends in El Grande, I dont know if you like horses, but most of my friends seem to go to another friend who owns this stables and is a good laugh, on and off horses https://www.facebook.com/horseridinginspain?fref=ts

jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Check out the ads sections in the free local papers. All kinds of groups and people advertise in them...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Emma** said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been living in Alhaurin el Grande for a few weeks and still didnt really meet a lot of people. Probably also because my Spanish is just not there  Saw some posts for Malaga and Marbella, wich are not too far (so thats okay), but it would also be nice to maybe meet some people nearby. Im 25 y/o, girl.
> 
> ...


It's worth checking with your Ayuntamiento, some have free courses running. Ours certainly does


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aron said:


> It's worth checking with your Ayuntamiento, some have free courses running. Ours certainly does


Yep, and they'll be starting NOW, so get down there for Monday!


----------



## Emma** (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks you all for the great suggestions!

@jojo, love horses so im going to try that out there, wouldnt hurt to make a nice trip through the country on the back of a horse 

@pesky wesky I'm trying to look it up on the municipality site: Ayuntamiento de Alhaurín el Grande but I can't find it somehow. Do you happen to know where I can find the info about the courses online (like when, where, prices etc.)?


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

There are a whole variety of facebook pages catering for folk in the AEG,Coin area------whats going on.events etc etc. Try ´Whats on in Coin and surrounding areas´and take it from there! Something to suit everyone......


----------



## Emma** (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, Zilly! I'm checking it out, looks good


----------

